# Orphan Calve need help bottle feeding PLS HELP



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 24, 2011)

We just had a calve born few days ago and its mother past away this morning we found the calf all by itself out in the field we grabbed it up and brought it to the house i bottle fed a calve before but this calve wont take the bottle can anyone help the calve has some fight in it and doesnt look bad its nose is a lil dry i dont know if thats bad or not i really dont know much about cows but im slowly learning does anyone have tips on how to get it to take the bottle


----------



## purecountrycow (Oct 24, 2011)

You can try to put a tube down his throat and pour milk in the tube. I heard of other people doing that to feed him. Try that,,it should work.    Good luck!


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 24, 2011)

If you tube him, he may not be able to suck/swallow later, having never developed the reflex.  I've had better luck using a large syringe, clamp his little mouth around it and slowly syringe the milk into him until he has to swallow.  You'll notice his tongue will start a sucking motion.  I'd keep with the syringe and occasionally try the bottle but open the nipple hole a little more so he won't have to suck hard to get a mouthful....he may just catch on in this manner.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd let the calf get good and hungry.  Then back it into a corner and straddle it so it's head is between your legs (you're both facing the same way).  Then put the nipple into it's mouth and use one hand to squeeze it's mouth closed in a rhythm similar to suckling. I've found this works really well.  Make sure the milk is nice and warm, but not too warm.  Usually once they get a taste of the warm milk they'll start suckling.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree that using a syringe is the better idea. It may take several days to get him to suck a bottle but keep SLOWLY dribbling milk into his mouth via the syringe while cradling/holding his mouth on it. Little calves need dextrose in their system to function for energy so you need to make sure he takes in something in a reasonable amount each day to keep him going.
Tubing can be very dangerous to a calf if done by someone inexperienced. You could aspirate him by getting milk into the lungs.


----------



## currycomb (Oct 24, 2011)

sounds like he only knows mom  has the warm milk. you may need to let him get a little hungry, then dribble some milk into his mouth with a syringe or a bottle. just be persistant, he knows how to suckle, just not from a bottle. maybe a little honey on the nipple???


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 24, 2011)

can they eat while they r laying down cuz now all he wants to do is lay down when we first brought him to the house he was running trying to break down the fence but now he just wants to lay im so worried and will a turkey baster work?


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

WhispertheCalve said:
			
		

> can they eat while they r laying down cuz now all he wants to do is lay down when we first brought him to the house he was running trying to break down the fence but now he just wants to lay im so worried and will a turkey baster work?


Oh my, that does not sound good to me. A turkey baster will work but if it were me, I would get some re-sorb in him ASAP. Sounds like his glucose level is bottoming out. If you don't have re-sorb, give him warm pedialyte with some sugar disolved in it to boost him.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

How long has he been without eating and are you certain he got colostrum from mother within the first 12 hours after birth?


----------



## she-earl (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you taken the calf's temp?  It should be 101.5 to 102.5.  If it is over 103, I would give it antibiotics - Nuflor, Pencillin, Draxin, etc.  I would also rub it and show it affection.  I would be concerned about using a turkey baster because it will probably be faster than the calf can handle.  If you can a little taste of milk in its mouth and then wait a little bit, it may decide it tastes pretty good.  You can feed a calf laying down but it should suck it.  Do you know someone that could tube it if you are not comfortable doing that?  I would suggest an electrolyte mixture since it may have something to "jumpstart" the calf.  Where are you located?


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 24, 2011)

well im not sure if he acutally has just yesterday was the first day for me to see him he was kind of by hisself but as we got closer one of the heifers with horns blocked us and took the calve but we knew that wasnt the mother these cows r really not ours its our landlord and he told us it was a black calve but when we found him he's buff color with a white head this morning my husband went to check on the cows the horned heifer was with the other cows across the field but the calve wasnt we walked the whole 15 acres and found it on the other side laying in the grass it put up a fight when we put in the truck and when we put it in our chicken fence/coop so he would stay warm with the heating lamp about hour later he started laying down and doesnt want to get up so im very worried for the lil guy


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 24, 2011)

he's not skinny skinny so he had had some food in him at one point and his umbilical cord is almost gone so he had to had some food or wouldnt still be alive right? idk the calves i had to bottle feed my step dad got from cow sale and was older then him


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 24, 2011)

Use your hand to rub up his backbone from his tail toward his head.  That usually stimulates them to stand (like hte mother would lick them).   Definitely get his temp, and I would not use a turkey baster, that's likely to make him aspirate milk.  You may be able to get him to suck milk from a pan if you don't have a bottle, but if there's any way you could run out and pick up a calf bottle I'd do it.


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 24, 2011)

i have a calf bottle but he wont suck from it im going to get him some pedialyte and im located in danville arkansas


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds to me as if there are several possible things that could be going on with this little one. I pray that he got colostrum, first of all. Without that, I am sorry to say that there isn't much to be done. Assuming he did get that, then he may have just gone too long without eating, could be stressed out and developing issues as a result of that stress, or he may be trying to go septic. 
There are several drugs out there that are good for "shipping fever" which is brought on by stress. My drug of choice being Nuflor. Most of the more comon "over the counter" drugs don't seem to be worth alot for that purpose.
Could be dehydrated as well. If you take the calfs neck skin between your thrumb and fingers and pull it away from his neck, does it snap back in place quickly or does it take a little while? What color are his gums, pink or pale and white looking? What is his temp? All of these are important ways to monitor him.


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 24, 2011)

i have nothing to check his temp but his skin snaps back quickly when checked it in his mouth its light pink when i got back from the store he was standing up and checking things out i got some pedialyte mixed with sugar down him then he went back to laying down when i was giving the pedialyte he fought back like before and its just me out there doing this cuz my husband is at work but i got as much as i could down him. i turned on the heating lamp just case he might get cold tonight and i shut the door so no animals can bother him tonight


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Oct 24, 2011)

It has been a long time, but back when I was a kid, here is what we did.  Will the calve suck your finger?  If you can get them to suck your finger, than put your hand, his noise into a bucket of milk.  He sucks your finger and then gets the milk.  We did that a few times and before you know, they are drinking out of the bucket.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2011)

My dad would take the calf off the mom in the first three or 4 days.  He never bottle fed.  Seems cruel, I know.  But he would stick his fingers in its mouth and lower it's head into the bucket while it was sucking and it would suck in the milk.  That's how it would get it's milk.  Just make sure the milk is warm.  Not hot.  It won't take long and he'll be sucking down the milk.  if it doesn't get collostrum it won't die.  it will just not be as strong.  You can get collustrum substittute and give it later.  It will be OK.  Not as good as the first few days but it's better than nothing.


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 24, 2011)

as of right now i cant get it to suck on my finger at all. the other cows started mooing and he was answering back im hoping he makes it threw the night very worried and hope he takes the bottle or atleast starts sucking on my finger im just hoping that with all that happen he just a lil shock and will snap out of it


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 24, 2011)

I have had several calves through the years that would not suck. I just kept forcing them to take milk I trickled slowly into the back of their mouth with a 35cc syringe (no needle and the size was easier to handle than one of the big 60cc oral ones) I would give 2 syringes at a time and wait a hour or so and do it again. Some took days of that before the suck reflex kicked in but I had to be persistant and forceful. With dairy breeds especially, it is a battle of wills as they seem to have a stubborn streak bent on preventing you from doing anything that would keep them hanging on  I love the little buggars but they can really give you a heck of a fight!
Be very persistant, that is key to success in this situation! I can't stress that enough. MAKE HIM eat something in spite of him fighting you on it.
Hang in there and we will be here to support you  Good Luck


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2011)

Good point.  He's mourning the loss of his mom and he's probably really confused.  He just needs to be supported.  And force fed for now until he is beyond his distress.


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks everyone for the help i'll keep update and let u how he does and i'll keep forcing him to eat untill he does it on his own if he makes it i'll take pics and post them


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2011)

Pooor little guy

here is how I have raised hundreds of little ones. (our cows dont have many orphans, but I raised the babies at a holstein dairy not so long ago)

If he is cold, he will not suck anything.  Get him warm and then try.

Stick your finger in his mouth, check for a hole in the roof of the mouth. Wiggle your fingers, tickle the outside of his lips, and rub his throat.  You can try putting a little pancake syrup on the nipple to encourage him.

He sounds like he may be a little dehydrated, so I'd give him some elctrolytes.  You can get the "cow kind" at your local farm store, but in a pinch some pedialyte will do, I have found that calves will take the bubble gun flavor pretty good. 

If you buy powdered electrolytes, mix it up according to the directions and for the first 2 feedings use it in place of water when mixing up your milk replacer.

I dont suggest hitting him with full strength replacer the first time.  Give him a quart at half strength for the first 2-3 feedings, then try him a a quart full strength.  If he does well with that, give hima  quart and a half for a couple feedings, then bump him on up two two full quarts twice a day.

If he has gone a full 24 hours without any fluids, your gonna have to get some in him.  I dont suggest using a syringe (sorry to all those who did).  I've seen more calves end up with milk pnuemonia from asperation that way than with tubing.  Plus, it is next to impossible to get enough fluid in them with just a syringe (he will need at least 3 quarts a day)

If you tube feed be sure to lubricate the tube with a little bit of vegtable oil, just rub it on the tube (you just want it moistened, not dripping).  You can feel the tube going down his throat by placing your hand on the outside of his throat and pressing slightly. If you dont feel it, you are _*NOT*_ in the right tube.  If you are really worried, take the opposite end of the tube and put it in some water. If you see bubbles you are not in the right tube.  You can also listen down the tube for belly sounds.  I usually just place my hand on the throat of the calf and feel the tube going down. (the esophagus is soft and pliable while the trachea is stiff.  You will not feel the tube if its in the trachea).

Offer him the nipple and bucket each time before you tube feed.

He really should stand to be fed, but if he will not, you should make sure that he is well up onto his chest.  Prop him between two bales of hay if you need to.

Try him on a nipple first, then try him on a bucket before you tube.

Feeding schedule:

stage 1:

first and second feeding: 1 quart of electrolytes with half the recommended about of powdered milk (if it calls for 8 oz per quart, then 4 ounces powder to 1 quart electrolytes)

If he gets runny poop, stay with this until the poop is not runny.

Then:

stage 2

the next two feedings: same as before except use water instead of electrolytes

If he gets runny poop, stay with this until the poop is not runny,

Then:
stage 3

1 quart of full strength milk.

If he gets runny poop, go back to stage 2

stage 4
1 and 1/2 quart full strength milk

Runny poop= stage 2

stage 5

2 quarts full strength milk


----------



## she-earl (Oct 25, 2011)

I have tubed calves when necessary which is really not often.  I would disagree with the comment "if you can't feel the tube you are in the right tube".  You need to be able to feel the bulb on the end of the tube.  If you can't feel the bulb or tube, You are in the lungs and not the stomach.  Please make sure you can feel the tube before running the milk.  It is really comforting if the calf bawls when you have inserted the tube because that lets you know for sure that you are not in the lungs.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 25, 2011)

Whisper, how is the little fella doing this morning? Any improvement at all?


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 25, 2011)

the calf is doing better well it must be cuz he jumped over my chicken fince which is 5 foot tall and ran back to the cow with horns and shes being more pretective cuz when we try to get it back the faught us off so i really hope she has milk to feed it i told the landlord son he needs to get grain for the mamma cow to maybe help  im going to keep a sharp eye on the calf to make sure its growing right or see if its not really eatting


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 25, 2011)

Unusual for a cow to adopt a calf and the calf to bond so well, so soon....could be that's his mama?  Is she bagged up?


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 25, 2011)

what does bagged up mean? it might be its mom it just looks nothing like her and she never look preg theres two more cows out there pregnant one is pretty fare along


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 25, 2011)

Bagged up means does she have an udder? You should be able to see an udder.  Does she have any "gunk" on her tail, her vulva, her backside, etc to show she may have calved?  Do you see the calf actually nursing from her?    And did you see any "gunk" on the back end of the cow who died?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2011)

she-earl said:
			
		

> I have tubed calves when necessary which is really not often.  I would disagree with the comment "if you can't feel the tube you are in the right tube".  You need to be able to feel the bulb on the end of the tube.  If you can't feel the bulb or tube, You are in the lungs and not the stomach.  Please make sure you can feel the tube before running the milk.  It is really comforting if the calf bawls when you have inserted the tube because that lets you know for sure that you are not in the lungs.


ok this was a MAJOR typo on my part!

Thank you for catching it, I have edited the post to fix my error!

 *SORRY!*


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 25, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Bagged up means does she have an udder? You should be able to see an udder.  Does she have any "gunk" on her tail, her vulva, her backside, etc to show she may have calved?  Do you see the calf actually nursing from her?    And did you see any "gunk" on the back end of the cow who died?


i never got to see the dead cow cuz my husband knows how i am lol but the other one does have udders can see them very well but didnt see no gunk on her tail i have seen the calf get under her like he's sucking but from a distance so im not sure if he's getting anything


----------



## she-earl (Oct 25, 2011)

redtailgal- I don't like disagreements and was hoping that you accepted my post.  Thanks for not being upset and I am glad we are inagreement.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2011)

I am not upset at all, I am very glad that you caught my typo!  

We're cool, dont worry about it.


----------



## she-earl (Oct 25, 2011)

No worry, redtailgal.  Thanks.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 26, 2011)

If he is up under her like he's nursing and she's not kicking his little head off, you could have a calf and mama going on there.  Often times calves do not resemble their mother.  I'd just watch the two of them and observe the little guy's progress....if he's up on his feet and filling out he is probably just fine.  New calves lay down quite a bit, so don't be too disturbed to see him lying down and a little ways from his mom at times.  

Pics would be nice!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree.

Stand back and watch the calf.  Are the ears up? See if you can see him pee.

If the cow is letting him under her belly, there is something going on there............

Pics would be very nice.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 26, 2011)

Calves, even very young calves will very often be a ways distant from the mother. Lots of times, the mother will even place them there on purpose.  Now, if a cow were to drop a calf, and even tho she may get him up or clean him off, then just wander off and totally ignore or nudge it away, I would be concerned.  Late this summer, I had to pick a 1 day old calf up out of the blazing texas sun and take it over to it's mother twice before it 'stuck' and learned that was where it belonged. Instinct just goes so far--sometimes we have to help it along.  The newborn calf don't "know" and if it was a heifer's 1st calf, the moma don't always "know" either. 
Some grain for the mother but don't overdo it or overfeed right away.


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 27, 2011)

i'll try to get pics tomorrow if its not raining past 2 days been very wet and cold but i kept my husband checking on the calf in his truck. i think when we took the calf maybe it opened the mama's eyes that maybe she should take care of it better lol not sure if its her first calf cuz we just moved here in august. but since we took the calf and she got it back she hasnt let her left her side that i seen so fare


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 28, 2011)

Keep us posted on the calf. I am glad that the momma seems to have taken it back and is now actually watching over it. Fingers crossed that all will go well.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 28, 2011)

So glad that the calf if back with its momma!


----------



## WhispertheCalve (Oct 28, 2011)

baby calf was playing today now that the sun was actually out lol 






 mama and baby


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 28, 2011)

Playing in the sun is a good thing, lol


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 31, 2011)

Super cute!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow, glad to hear the calf is doing well.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so glad to see that this had a happy outcome!


----------

